# into the outdoor goes a clone



## blondlebanese (Apr 9, 2016)

my clones have roots now and i'm ready to move one of them outside.  up until now they have been under a single cfl 24/7.  is there anything I need to do to prepare the plant for the switch?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2016)

They need to be acclimatised to the sun. Place in shady area for a few days before moving to full sun.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2016)

what Duck said, and i would add that only a few hours of hot sun until they get used to it.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

My friend had a clone with roots he moved it directly outdoors it died on couple of hours. Becareful! Your name represent your favorite strain or you're from lebanon?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 10, 2016)

Isn't blond Lebanese Hash?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Isn't blond Lebanese Hash?


Lets wait her/his reply


----------



## blondlebanese (Apr 10, 2016)

it's hash I bought in Amsterdam in the seventys.  I spent two years there.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

I seee... i love traveling to amsterdam, never did but i will one day. Nice name anyways


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 14, 2016)

I bet that was some awesome hash


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 14, 2016)

I have had some super good Moroccan Hash(30years ago). Like smoking incense. 

Here is some hash I just made from my last harvest. It is a mixture of Blue Dream and Sweet Tooth. Fantastic smoke. smooth and sweet with a touch of earthy-pine incense.  

View attachment HashBDST4-6.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

I bet that is sooo good HP. nice work.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 15, 2016)

H.P.  .....Wonderful ....I must learn to do this, I just love hash....
  what are we looking for in night time lows before the little ones go out....


----------

